# Official Star Wars Episode III SPOILER TOPIC!



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

This thread is for those who have seen Star Wars Episode III! If you don't wish to know the details of this movie, STOP HERE!
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.

Just watched SW III this morning at a 9am Sunday showing (Theater was only about 1/4 full)

First, I think they have outdone themselves with the special effects. Even though most of it was computer generated, the CGI battle scenes looked very good. I'm still amazed how far things have come in special effects since the first Star Wars movie. Back when EP IV was made, moving the camera during a special effects shot was almost unheard of. Now with CGI, a static camera is obsolete.

This was a very dark movie. When the ending credits hit, I was sad that things went so wrong. Yes, I knew what was going to happen, but the drama between Anakin and Padma was heartbreaking. She loved him so much only to have him taken away by something he almost had no control over. It was disheartening to see the little boy, full of life and hope back in EPI, turn into such a monster.

On the light side, I really enjoyed the references to EP IV, V & VI. Did anyone catch the makeup job they did on one of the generals on Darth's ship while they were looking out the window at the Death Star? He looked like a younger version of the head guy in EP IV. I also got a kick out of how Lucas makes sure we saw Obiwan pick up Anakin's light saber so he could later give it to Luke.

Just for kicks, I pulled out the DVD of EP IV and after watching it for a little while, it was almost a different movie. Since we know the background of each character, everything seems different. The hope that Anakin can be turned away from the darkside is present through all 3 movies (EP IV, V, VI) instead of just in EP VI.

Also, what was with the reference to Quigon? Is there another story there somewhere? 

All in all, it was fun to finally see the story arch come to an end. Despite what the critics say, it has been a fun 30 year ride and Lucas has done a hell of a job. Not only for making such a great series of movies, but advancing special effects technology. Kudos and thanks Lucas!


----------



## chris flannery (Jan 6, 2004)

I saw it Thursday & I loved it. The CG is outstanding & the way it all ties into episode IV really works. I just got done watching episode IV on DVD & I agree it is almost like watching a different movie.I am on my way out the door to see it again with the kids. After a couple of days to think about what I saw the first time I am looking forward to seeing it again.


----------



## SamC (Jan 20, 2003)

I saw it at my local cineplex at a 5 pm. Theatre holds about 150 and was 2/3rds full. Its showing in two theatres in the cineplex at the same time.

Movie was OK. Computer generated special effects were good.

But in 1977 we were told that Darth Vader was "seduced by the dark side of the force". Given 28 years to flesh out that, Lucas can only come up with Skywalker was afraid that his knocked up girlfriend would die in childbirth, in a society with a medical technology so advanced that it replaces limbs with lifelike robot arms as out-patient surgery.

Please.


----------



## BFG (Jan 23, 2004)

very nice comments chris. I share with about everything you said.

I also was very emotionally involved in the movie and even though I knew the outcome it really sucked to have to watch it unfold. By the end of the movie I felt like crap


----------



## Ric (Apr 26, 2002)

I think the reference to Quigon introduces the ability of the old Jedis to talk with the living. Since the guidance of ObiWan from beyond played a part in Epi V and VI, I think the statement was inserted to cover how the Jedis learned the skills beginning with Quigon.


----------



## invaliduser88 (Apr 23, 2002)

Biggest problem for me is that Lucas still cannot write intimate dialog. Most of the Anakin - Padme scenes fall completely flat.


----------



## mmw (Jun 6, 2003)

> Also, what was with the reference to Quigon? Is there another story there somewhere?


Yoda passed to Obi-Wan the knowledge of transcending death to be part of the force. This allowed Obi-Wan to commune with Qui-Gong while in exile in Tatooine. This is why when Darth Vader struck down Obi-Wan that Vader could not find Obi-Wan's body in EP IV. And, continued to guide Luke.

One interesting dialogue was when Palpatine told Anakin of the story of how "his" master was able to create "life" out of nothing... almost an inference to the virgence and that perhaps Anakin's birth was attributed by the Sith Lord's master.


----------



## Danny R (Jul 5, 2002)

_Yoda passed to Obi-Wan the knowledge of transcending death to be part of the force. This allowed Obi-Wan to commune with Qui-Gong while in exile in Tatooine._

Of course how in the world would Anakin learn this skill so he could appear with Obi-wan and Yoda at the end of the series? 

I agree that Lucas really miswrote Padme's scenes. I cringed during all of them. My only other real complaint about the film was the speed that Anakin jumped off into the dark side. One second he's moaning about helping in the death of Mace Windu, and the next he's slaughtering kid? Thats far far too fast of a step.

I can see Vader being that evil after turning on Padme and Anakin, but not really before.


----------



## cdru (Dec 4, 2003)

The CG was excellent, but it still isn't there. Every time I saw a spaceship flying through the city I knew it wasn't real because it just didn't look real. It was too perfect. I look at movies like I Robot and the CG stuff looked so much more realistic, to me at least.

While the dialog between Anikin and Padme was flat and lifeless, 99.% of the people that went to the movie weren't there to see a chick flick. To me, most of those scenes could have been cut out and just implied otherwise and we wouldn't have missed a whole lot. But anything to get Portman on the screen though. I wept when I saw how Portman looks these days though (picture from SWIII premier).


----------



## ibglowin (Sep 10, 2002)

Saw it on Friday evening. Theater was sold out. Special effects were outstanding but again the dialogue in any serious scene was a joke. "Oh Annie, hold me like you did....." Was hard to keep a straight face and I think Natalie Portmann is a very good actress. 

Did anyone else feel like they kinda rushed through the Darth Vader transformation? Seemed like they realized the movie was running long and had to quickly tie up all the loose ends.

Also Padme was barely showing at the end of the movie and then goes into labor and out pops not one but 2 HUGE babies. Were talking 10 pounders here folks. Again not very believable at all.

At least they didn't give any lines to Jar Jar Binks!


----------



## invaliduser88 (Apr 23, 2002)

ibglowin said:


> Did anyone else feel like they kinda rushed through the Darth Vader transformation? Seemed like they realized the movie was running long and had to quickly tie up all the loose ends.


DVD directors cut maybe....we can only hope.



ibglowin said:


> At least they didn't give any lines to Jar Jar Binks!


:icon_da: :joy: :thats: :righton:


----------



## cdru (Dec 4, 2003)

I just can't wait for Episode IV to come out. I want to see what Vader does with his newly learned "powers".


----------



## mainedish (Mar 25, 2003)

They rushed it . George Lucas had plenty of time to iron out these problems but after watching the movie I see he didn't.


----------



## invaliduser88 (Apr 23, 2002)

cdru said:


> I just can't wait for Episode IV to come out. I want to see what Vader does with his newly learned "powers".


huh? :ewww:


----------



## Danny R (Jul 5, 2002)

_I wept when I saw how Portman looks these days though (picture from SWIII premier)._

Holy cow!

Looks like she shaves it for her new film, "V is for Vendetta"

_huh?_

Anakin goes to the dark side to gain some new powers. Other than the ability to choke from a distance (easily managed with normal force powers), what dark force abilities did we ever see Vader use? Oh yes, he made his eyes turn a funky color. ;-)

Perhaps next time he'll consider trying contacts. Not as much of a price to pay for the benefits gained!

Speaking of such, what Dark Force abilities did we ever see anyway? Lightning strikes are cool, but Yoda could block those with his hand, and Mace could defect them back upon the sender with his lightsaber. Not the best weapon if it can be used against you.

Also "hard to see, the dark side is" is perhaps the only benefit. You can go about without Jedi sensing you. But Vader didn't even have that... as old Luke could detect Vader everytime he was near.


----------



## cdru (Dec 4, 2003)

invaliduser88 said:


> huh? :ewww:


I was joking. I said that walking out of the theater Friday night and several friends wanted to punch me.

In retrospect, "powers" was probably the wrong term. Maybe I should have said his newly found evilness. Can I say he's evil? Or is that relative to which side you look at things?



Danny R said:


> Speaking of such, what Dark Force abilities did we ever see anyway? Lightning strikes are cool, but Yoda could block those with his hand, and Mace could defect them back upon the sender with his lightsaber. Not the best weapon if it can be used against you.


How about pure evil. That's not really an ability, more a trait though.

A friend mentioned that Vader wouldn't ever be able to do the lightening trick because he doesn't have any natural hands. Interesting logic, but I think that if you could have the ability to project lightening (or whatever it is) from your hands, you could figure out a way to do it from robotic hands...or the remaining stumps.

I can't believe I'm trying to bring logic into a SciFi movie. I'm turning into a geek.


----------



## Danny R (Jul 5, 2002)

_A friend mentioned that Vader wouldn't ever be able to do the lightening trick because he doesn't have any natural hands._

I always figured he wasn't able to do it because it would short circuit his armor. The fact that he was so easily killed with just a fraction of the bolts that hit Luke would seem to support this.

If he could shed the armor he would probably not have any trouble.


----------



## invaliduser88 (Apr 23, 2002)

If you ever played Knights of the Old Republic, you would know that certain Force powers cannot be used when wearing armour.


----------



## mainedish (Mar 25, 2003)

When I went I could tell some of the teenagers had not seen the original films. They cheered for Anakin .


----------



## jrjcd (Apr 23, 2002)

Chris Blount said:


> Also, what was with the reference to Quigon? Is there another story there somewhere?


This falls under the file heading of "wait till the dvd comes out and check the deleted scenes"....there was a scene filmed with yoda talking to Qui Gon and when they cut it, I'm surprised they left that-very glaring error...

also, that "extra" playing Gov. Tarkin at the end was Wayne Pygram, the actor who played "Scorpius" on Farscape, made up to resemble Peter Cushing-also a victem of time trims....

The girl playing the Queen of Naboo was Keisha Castle Hughes, the youngster nominated for best actress a couple of years ago for the movie "whale rider"_a must see movie by the way...

Also, note that 3PO and Arrtoo ended on the same ship we first see them in in "a new hope"(the ACTUAL first star wars movie)

plus the same type of shot on tatooine with Luke's "uncle" and "aunt" that we see luke himself in in "a new hope".,....

and did you catch obi wan picking up anakin's light saber on the lava shores-the one he gives luke in a new hope...


----------



## lazaruspup (Mar 18, 2005)

I concur with those of you that felt the writing was weak. Not only the intimate dialogue but Anakin's transformation to the dark side was just lame... I mean come on... he goes from goodie two shoes with a mean streak to committing youngling'cide. I think there could have been a LOT more development to that than what was given. I liked the movie, though the CGI was also lame during the lava fight I must say, it created some new ground for CGI and special effects masterpieces. Was it the greatest movie I've seen?? Far from it. Do I hope they continue with the original plans circa 1977 of making 3 more installments post ROTJ, not really.... will they??? Put it this way, if George Lucas can't find success with other projects to occupy himself, he'll start making the final three. Lucas is a total egotist, he is going to get complacent if he is forced to suffer failure in any new projects. SW is always a guaranteed win.


----------



## mainedish (Mar 25, 2003)

It just makes it look that Lucas wanted to make money on Star Wars and really didn't care about the story.


----------



## DonLandis (Dec 17, 2003)

Just came from the theater. First movie in a public theater since seeing Passion last summer. Things haven't changed much. I still try to attend when the crowds are small. The theater was half packed with kids that should have been in school. Was public school out today? 

My greatest fear was that the movie would allow me to fall asleep with long boring scenes only to be awakened by some kid talking very loud to his friends across the theater or another kicking the back of my seat constantly. Well, the action didn't allow me to nearly fall asleep so I was engrossed into the story and enjoyed it a bunch! Why? Because I did my homework on the story. I have DVD of EP1 and 2 and I watched those in order before attending this EP3. Now I will watch 4,5 and 6 in order. I have all the DVD's. Still an adult kept kicking the back of my seat and some 4 year old kept hollering out at the characters on the screen. Can't wait for the DVD when I will watch in peace and kid free Home theater.

I believe that those who boo the movie either don't understand the story or are not real scifi action fans. For those who don't understand the story, go get the DVD's of 1 and 2 and then go see the movie again! That's my advice. For those who understand but find the movie boring, go watch Mystic River for some excitement in your life! The Star Wars Series is a real treat for anyone who really likes far fetched scifi and don't give a rat's behind that much of it is illogical or not possible with present science. It's a fantasy universe and therefore it is real in imagination.

Spoiler comments.-
The reason why Anakin jumped to the far side so quickly was because he simply was "In Love" and wanted to jump on any solution that would save his wife from predicted death. The Dark side gave him that hope. When your one and true love is going to die, you do not think in a long and developed logical course of action. You become reactionary. So this is for those who just didn't get it and because of that felt the need to criticize Lucas for not telling the story more methodical according to your logic. I saw his conflict of allegiance. My only disappointment was that having seen 4, 5 and 6 before 3, I was not in suspense as to what would happen, just how it would happen. If any of you want to criticize Lucas for how he tells the story, criticize him for starting in the middle, then back to the beginning and working up to the middle in real chronological time. 

Do I think 7, 8 and 9 will be made into a movie? Sure! I just hope I get to see that happen.


----------



## dfergie (Feb 28, 2003)

I also got back from watching the afternoon matinee, I enjoyed it... I knew that the subject matter would be a downer... And I got lucky, no crying kids, no one kicking my seat...


----------



## Bogy (Mar 23, 2002)

Danny R said:


> Speaking of such, what Dark Force abilities did we ever see anyway? Lightning strikes are cool, but Yoda could block those with his hand, and Mace could defect them back upon the sender with his lightsaber. Not the best weapon if it can be used against you.
> 
> Also "hard to see, the dark side is" is perhaps the only benefit. You can go about without Jedi sensing you. But Vader didn't even have that... as old Luke could detect Vader everytime he was near.


I have not seen the movie yet. Selling a house and now getting it ready to be inspected are taking precedence. Next week we will go and see it. However, as far as benefits of going to the Dark Side, from seeing 4, 5 & 6, and the comments of Obi and Yoda in training Luke, it is not necessarily that the dark side is more powerful, but it is easier. It's the quick and dirty way to power. Quite like real life.

As far as Luke's ability to sense Vader, perhaps it is similar to Harry Potter's ability to sense Voldemort. There is a tie between them. Some of Voldemort was left in Harry. The tie between Luke and Vader is not only the disturbance in the force, but it is a biological connection. Luke's strong presence in the force evidently has served to shield his sister, even in the womb.

By the way, I don't understand why some of you can't understand that in such a technologically advanced time the presence of twins is not detected. Often in SF, an advanced technology is often offset by cultural taboos. It could be that it would be that Luke's force is so strong that it thwarts even medical devices. Or there just isn't a real good reason and you have to let it go and just enjoy the story. Its a movie, not real history. :lol:


----------



## tonyp56 (Apr 26, 2004)

To me, a Star Wars fan, I'd give episode III a B-! I liked it, Lucas did a good job filling in some missing stuff, however, to me for episode III to end with Luke and Leia being babies, then episode IV to start with them being at least 16 is a little to much of a jump! I wish Lucas would have spent another ten minutes after Vader's full transformation (after the costume) telling us what was Obi-Wan's reaction when he learned that Anakin wasn't dead (did he not leave him dying?) and that the Emperor had resurrected him. Why is it Anakin NEVER looked for his children, he didn't know Padme had twins, but he knew she was pregnant, why didn't he even ask about them? 

Questions aside, I enjoyed the movie, I am glad that the saga is finally over. But I just wanted to see more, I wanted to know a little more about the time in between III and IV. 

Some of the things that I didn't like or thought was mistakes! Yoda, first Darth Sidious knocks Yoda out with his lighting, then Yoda is able to stop it later when they were jumping around in the Senate thingy! Why couldn't Yoda stop it the first time, was it that much more of a supprise than when what's his name shot his lighting at Yoda in episode II? To much of everyone losing their lightsaber in this movie! Yoda, Obi-wan, somewhat Anakin (after Obi-wan cut his legs and arm off), and Windu (though he lost his hand too)! Why didn't Darth Sidious (the Emperor) stop shotting his lighting at Master Windu, even after Windu used his lightsaber to send it back to Sidious? How stupid do you have to be? Basically, the lighting fried Darth Sidious, instead of Windu.


----------



## jrjcd (Apr 23, 2002)

pk///tony-in episodes 3.A, 3.B, 3.C, and 3.D, Darth Vader, Grand Moff Tarkin and the Emperor travel the glaxay raping and blundering and putting down the rising rebellion...in the last two chapters, things start to get rather redundant... :grin:


----------

